# 3dfx Voodoo-Wochen: Tag 3 (Original-Text vom 29.09.2006)



## Falk (18. September 2007)

Im Jahre 1998, also noch vor der Geburt der PC Games Hardware, stellte ein noch junger Thilo Bayer das komplette Aufgebot von 3Dfx (damals noch mit großem "D") auf den Prüfstand. Verzeihen Sie bitte großzügig kleinere Jugendsünden. 

Pikant: Nahezu alle Hersteller der damaligen 3Dfx-Karten haben sich mittlerweile aus dem euröpäischen Retail-Markt zurückgezogen - einige Firmen gibt es überhaupt nicht mehr.

Das PDF dieses Artikels stellen wir für Sie im Rahmen unserer Voodoo-Woche zum Download bereit.


----------

